
Akron-Class Airship - YeGoblynQueenne
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akron-class_airship
======
DrScump
Moffett Field's Hangar One (now with just its framework intact) was originally
built to house the _Macon_.

Ironically, NAS Sunnyvale was renamed Moffett Field to commemorate the death
of Admiral Moffett in the crash of _Macon_ 's sister ship, the _Akron_.

